# Any land in mahoning county that i could hunt???



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has any land for me to hunt on in mahoning county. I only have one place to hunt and i only could go with my friend when he goes, he is very busy most of the time and i cannot go hunting alot. If i could find some land i could hunt on i would be out there alot cause i love to hunt and be in the outdoors?? If anybody has any land and would let me hunt on it i would appreciate it alot thanks...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Try this from ODNR: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wild_resourcessubhomepage/WildlifeAreaMaps/tabid/19694/Default.aspx


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

Drew, not sure how far south you are in Mahoning County, but there is some good public land in Northern Trumbull County. Grand River is the area in Bristol off of St Rt 88. If you need better directions let me know. I've seen some nice deer in there in the past. Its very large and has a wide variety of terrain.


----------

